# Lydden Hill 25-7-09



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Popped to Lydden this morning & grabbed a few.

Comments welcome.

1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.








9.








10.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice shots but you've done the same thing I did with my first attempt at motorsport, and that's the shutter speed is too fast. The wheels are frozen in a lot of the shots and very little motion blur of the background which takes away the impression of speed.


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Love the one's of the mk 1's Great work there :thumb:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

parish said:


> Nice shots but you've done the same thing I did with my first attempt at motorsport, and that's the shutter speed is too fast. The wheels are frozen in a lot of the shots and very little motion blur of the background which takes away the impression of speed.


First two shots i can be forgiven as the cars were doing about 2mph on a
parade lap :lol:

The rest were just 'shots' as i had two kids to keep an eye on so little time
to experiment


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice shots there, cheers for sharing...:thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice shots Snoop!:thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I like them pictures :thumb:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys - much appreciated.

Will leave the kids at home next time or force the other half to come along
so can have a little time to myself to try & nail a couple of shots.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing.

Love the pic of the Anglia.

Chris.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice pics mate. Love that Mk1 Cortina in the old Alan Mann Racing Team colours


----------

